# Do it yourself infinity scarf



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

This is an interesting way to not knit your scarf:
http://www.sheknows.com/living/articles/1045117/diy-sweater-infinity-scarf


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I had seen that method before and I wonder if the cut edge will unravel. I didn't think you can just cut across stitches and have it stay smooth as the edge. But, I have not tried it. It is a great idea.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I had seen that method before and I wonder if the cut edge will unravel. I didn't think you can just cut across stitches and have it stay smooth as the edge. But, I have not tried it. It is a great idea.


I thought the same thing....a step is missing, but run a life line, and one can knit/crochet to stabilize the raw edge.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

This looks pretty in the picture but unless I missed something, all those cut off stitches are going to run down.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I had seen that method before and I wonder if the cut edge will unravel. I didn't think you can just cut across stitches and have it stay smooth as the edge. But, I have not tried it. It is a great idea.


I would get a circular and pick up stitches where you want to cut and rework it from there. See download for instructions under The Long and Short of It


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

beaz said:


> I would get a circular and pick up stitches where you want to cut and rework it from there. See download for instructions under The Long and Short of It


That's even better than a life line :thumbup: TNX for posting
The download sure is easy to follow


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

beaz said:


> This is an interesting way to not knit your scarf:
> http://www.sheknows.com/living/articles/1045117/diy-sweater-infinity-scarf


That was neat... Who thinks of all this stuff. She is very creative.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a cute idea!! My sister-in-law is always giving me her old sweaters and I usually take them right to Good Will, I think I'll try this!!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I just seen another link like this tonight. She also had you cut the sleeves off straight across slightly below the armhole to make matching leg warmers. My 8 yo DGD and I did this tonight with an old sweater. We just tucked the cut edge under for the top of the leg warmer and the cuff was at the ankle. It was actually pretty cute and she had fun
Tammy


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

She cuts the sweater and the stitches are vertical and yet in the picture where she is wearing it the stitches go around her neck horizontally??


----------



## Michelle123 (Nov 26, 2013)

It is probably a fake! I think she has a sleeve wrapped around her neck.
,


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I had to go back and look again. Your right. Nice catch. Principle is still the same tho. its a cute idea.
Tammy


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Michelle123 said:


> It is probably a fake! I think she has a sleeve wrapped around her neck.
> ,


Good catch! It looks like the cables are running the wrong way to have been cut from the sweater body!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very interesting. I think, I too would secure the cut edge.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if you could run a row of stitches underneath where you'd cut it off under the armholes and then whipstich the cut edges together?


----------

